# How Good is your Memory?



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I had a look through the website where Taggart found the "Is you brain male or female" quiz, and came across this one:
How good is your memory?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Confirmed my worst fears 

12 out of 15 points! You are a mega brain!
Congratulations on your outstanding performance in our memory test! Less than 20 percent of participants manage to achieve such a result! Do you think your friends can do as well?

My mind is obviously going to get 3 wrong on such an easy test.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

I got

"You got
7 out of 15 points! You are a real memory pro!
Congratulations on your outstanding performance in our memory test! Less than 15 percent of participants manage to achieve such a result! Do you think your friends can do as well?"

which is impressive considering I gave no attention to the material presented and so could only give random answers.


Such quizzes are clearly nonsensical!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn it... I was going to say something witty but what was that again....


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

15 out of 15 points! You are a real memory pro!

Wow, we have a true talent here among us! 
Have you ever thought about going for a Guinness World Record? 
At any rate, your performance was perfect! 
Do you think your friends can do as well?


SOMETHING PECULIAR AMONG THE COMMENTS ACCOMPANYING THE RESULTS HAHAHA


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

12/15 - 'Mega' brain? I think *not*. :lol:

The three wrong were probably on the first easy-peasy stuff - I took about half an hour studying the last ones, while working out all sorts of mnemonics (which I've forgotten now).

My memory used to be excellent - though fading now - but it was never good at memory quizzes. It was good for remembering words, songs, tunes, facts about people's lives, and stories - useless at numbers, structure, or even people's faces (I look 'through' them as we talk, concentrating on the excitement of the ideas.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Somehow I got 13/15, but I guessed on a several of the answers.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> 12/15 - 'Mega' brain? I think *not*. :lol:
> 
> The three wrong were probably on the first easy-peasy stuff - I took about half an hour studying the last ones, while working out all sorts of mnemonics (which I've forgotten now).
> 
> My memory used to be excellent - though fading now - but it was never good at memory quizzes. It was good for remembering words, songs, tunes, facts about people's lives, and stories - useless at numbers, structure, or even people's faces (I look 'through' them as we talk, concentrating on the excitement of the ideas.)


Interesting...



> In one study conducted by British psychologists from the University of Stirling[16] among 20 British children at the age five, *researchers concluded that among the children in the study, the children who avoid eye contact while considering their responses to questions are more likely to answer correctly than children who maintain eye contact.* While humans obtain useful information from looking at the face when listening to someone, *the process of looking at faces is mentally demanding and takes processing.* *Therefore, it may be unhelpful to look at faces when trying to concentrate and process something else that's mentally demanding.* _Contrary to this, Doherty-Sneddon suggests that a blank stare indicates a lack of understanding._


And here's a real gem from a friend of mine:



> Because people try to "chase your face" to make eye contact, something completely unessesary in a conversation, you usually have to pick a place on their foreheads to look at so they will stop trying to do whatever it is neuro-typical people do when they insist on making that kind of violating personal contact. *It makes as much sense to me as if people needed to hold each other's privates to communicate.*


Lmao, if you understand that sensation it is so, so true.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I was going to make somekind of joke here but what was it again...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

14 of 15. 

So much of memory is about what you choose to pay attention to. I have troubles recalling names, but that's because I don't pay attention in the first place.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

15 out of 15

"Wow, we have a true talent here among us! Have you ever thought about going for a Guinness World Record? At any rate, your performance was perfect! Do you think your friends can do as well?"


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

> 15 out of 15 - 15 out of 15 points! You are a real memory pro!
> 
> Wow, we have a true talent here among us!
> Have you ever thought about going for a Guinness World Record?
> ...


Considering I'm the third person on this thread to get 15/15, it can't be that unusual.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine is improving not getting any younger you know.But the dark green food is helping me alot.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I know I got lucky a couple times. Just let me think I deserved it for a while.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know. By the way what is this forum about?


----------

